# They keep flying into windows - help!



## Gaudia (Oct 15, 2015)

I have rescued two pigeons when they were about 2 weeks old. They are now about 2 months old. 
I don't have a cage for them yet, so they live in the livingroom. Sometimes they fly into the windows - even when they hit the window, they keep trying to bash trough it. I've tried taping some napkins to the windows, so they can see there's something, but they keep flying into them! They are hurting themselves, and I don't know how to make them stop! Can anyone give me an advice on this?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I can only imagine what the living room looks like.
Why is it that you do not have a cage? Pigeons can't be left out to their own devices, otherwise they will get into trouble. I mean, cages can be gotten cheap if you look around. Or you could build one fairly cheaply. If you wait to cage them, and they are then not used to being caged, they will not like being cooped up in a cage. A dog crate works well.

As far as the windows, they are going to really hurt themselves. Why not put up some sheer curtains that let's the light in? When do they do this? When you are trying to catch them, or all the time?


----------



## Gaudia (Oct 15, 2015)

I have just decided to keep them, as the plan was to set them free, once they were old enough. The Animal Protection told me it was illegal to keep them, but after being told that they wouldn't survive in the wild, by people on this site, I can't make myself getting rid of them. I absolutely adore the two of them! 
I just tapet something two the windows, that covers the glass completely. Do you think they will learn, so when I take it down and let them fly in the room, they will not try to fly through again?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

What about blinds? You might hang blinds. That way you can open or close the slats so there is light but the birds would be protected.


----------



## Gaudia (Oct 15, 2015)

cwebster said:


> What about blinds? You might hang blinds. That way you can open or close the slats so there is light but the birds would be protected.


That was a great idea! I will run out and get some tomorrow! Thanks!


----------

